# VapeCon 2018 - Food Vendors



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last year we started with Ice Cream... this year let's start with the DOP! 

Liquid Chefs are back with us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Second up is Knickerbocker Ice cream! Yum Yum! 





www.knickerbocker.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And of course, we need BURGERS Baby! Balkan Burger will be with us again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

Howsit @Rob Fisher 
will there be more halaal food stores this year?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Filthy Moustache:

New York inspired. Master of dogs. Food truck with 1920's vibe. One rule: Promote your MO. At your service. Hi and Hello Ladies and Gentlemen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Ah I'm getting hungry!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Balkan Burger is among the greats! 

Hoping for a few more drinks vendors this time!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Knickerbocker sent us the following: We’ll be bringing the big trailer through and serving ice cream, thick shakes, waffles, caramel popcorn and candy floss.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first of our Halaal food vendors! White Cocoa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up my peeps... some Mexican Food from Taco Kombi! Yes please! Schlurp!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pizza Baby! Yeah! Give it me! The Brohemian Pizza Truck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And another Halaal Vendor and one I will certainly be visiting! Crescent Braai! Just posting the pics have made me hungry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

BATMAN said:


> Howsit @Rob Fisher
> will there be more halaal food stores this year?



Yes @BATMAN we have two this year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Now I have to budget for food as well. Somehow I get the idea a normal hotdog will not do with these stands around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Thank you @Rob Fisher !
That is marvellous!!!!

I think I need to try out several of the food options this year - and try eat every hour on the hour. Haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher !
> That is marvellous!!!!
> 
> I think I need to try out several of the food options this year - and try eat every hour on the hour. Haha



I feel you Hi Ho @Silver! Based on the pics I'm heading for the one Halaal stand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you Hi Ho @Silver! Based on the pics I'm heading for the one Halaal stand!



We just need to find chips Rob!
Then I will be happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you Hi Ho @Silver! Based on the pics I'm heading for the one Halaal stand!


Halaal food for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Halaal food for the win!



Agreed @Nadim_Paruk !
And that Crescent Braai looks super - I think I am going to eat a lot from them

And guess what!!

I found the chips! They were hiding....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Silver said:


> Agreed @Nadim_Paruk !
> And that Crescent Braai looks super - I think I am going to eat a lot from them
> 
> And guess what!!
> 
> I found the chips! They were hiding....


I’ll definitely be eating from them..give me a shout when u heading there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I’ll definitely be eating from them..give me a shout when u heading there!



Meet at Crescent for a chip, a chop and a vape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And last but by no means least we have the Coffee Cafe who will setup up two spots so we can all get our coffee fix!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher !

While I'm normally a pizza-person those Balkan Burgers last year were incredible!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

After showing this thread to my non-smoking, non-vaping wife, she will be joining me as well.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> After showing this thread to my non-smoking, non-vaping wife, she will be joining me as well.



Awesome @Adephi !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up my peeps... some Mexican Food from Taco Kombi! Yes please! Schlurp!
> View attachment 142235
> View attachment 142236


Mmmmm......so much for all the financial planning up to now, this changes EVERYTHING!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Steyn777 said:


> Mmmmm......so much for all the financial planning up to now, this changes EVERYTHING!



This is what we forget... Vape budget is one thing, but the food budget is another problem all together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Halfdaft Customs said:


> This is what we forget... Vape budget is one thing, but the food budget is another problem all together!


Thing is, I expected run of the mill takeaway eats, for that I am prepared. But I am about as prepared for Taco's as that Tacokombi is for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Steyn777 said:


> Thing is, I expected run of the mill takeaway eats, for that I am prepared. But I am about as prepared for Taco's as that Tacokombi is for me.



And they make some killer tacos!


----------



## Steyn777

Halfdaft Customs said:


> And they make some killer tacos!


Yes...but how fast can they make them is the real question?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Steyn777 said:


> Yes...but how fast can they make them is the real question?



Probably not faster than we can eat them.


----------



## StompieZA

Geeez my mouth is watering now! Cannot wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Probably not faster than we can eat them.


Of this, I am convinced. lol - when I saw the photo of the taco's in this thread, I licked my whole laptop screen soaking wet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN

Last year I went hungry for most of the day because I was so busy walking around and chatting to people.
This year however I intend on having a feast at vapecon with all that braai meat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Well there goes the budget

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarshallGTi

Simple, wifepays for food, your money goes to gear lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

MarshallGTi said:


> Simple, wifepays for food, your money goes to gear lol


The problem is I am the wife

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Trishan Gounden

I hope there's a few Veg options


----------



## baksteen8168

Trishan Gounden said:


> I hope there's a few Veg options


There certainly are! Just place your order and ask them to not add any meat...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Hopefully it won;t be R20/beer again


----------



## baksteen8168

Daniel said:


> Hopefully it won;t be R20/beer again


R20 a beer isnt too bad... I pay R19.50 at the action cricket.


----------



## BigGuy

Maybe this year i will get a gap to actually eat something. First oke to bring me a coffee gets a free Tshirt

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

BigGuy said:


> Maybe this year i will get a gap to actually eat something. First oke to bring me a coffee gets a free Tshirt


I see @BigGuy opening a second stand to sell secondhand coffee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha

So happy i am not vegan!!!!! the food looks sooooo good! no vape spending money for me! I've got a menu to plan now.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

baksteen8168 said:


> R20 a beer isnt too bad... I pay R19.50 at the action cricket.



whaaaat??!!! R20 for them fancy beers is fine , but I drink Castle man .... it's a rip off 

anyway not there for the beer this year , there to mingle with the peeps ..... buuuut if someone buys me a beer I won't say no


----------



## baksteen8168

Daniel said:


> whaaaat??!!! R20 for them fancy beers is fine , but I drink Castle man .... it's a rip off
> 
> anyway not there for the beer this year , there to mingle with the peeps ..... buuuut if someone buys me a beer I won't say no


Oh I agree. But what can we do? Water is for the fish 


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> And another Halaal Vendor and one I will certainly be visiting! Crescent Braai! Just posting the pics have made me hungry!
> View attachment 142239
> View attachment 142240
> View attachment 142241
> View attachment 142242
> View attachment 142243


 
O my bliksem ....guess I'm hanging out there ..... it's like a regular Saturday for me beer and braai all we need now is a big screen for the rugby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

BigGuy said:


> Maybe this year i will get a gap to actually eat something. First oke to bring me a coffee gets a free Tshirt


I would have...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Rob Fisher said:


> The first of our Halaal food vendors! White Cocoa!
> View attachment 142223
> View attachment 142224
> View attachment 142225
> View attachment 142226



I have to applaud the impeccable service and absolute delicious food! I appreciated thatt the wait wasn't long at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mida Khan said:


> I have to applaud the impeccable service and absolute delicious food! I appreciated thatt the wait wasn't long at all!



And the best Spare Ribs and Chips I have had ion a very long time! Tried them on Sat and went back on Sunday for more! Yum!


----------



## Mida Khan

Rob Fisher said:


> And the best Spare Ribs and Chips I have had ion a very long time! Tried them on Sat and went back on Sunday for more! Yum!



Oh no, I missed the ribs, I went for the Lebanese chicken which was perfectly done! I'll get my fingers sticky next year

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

